# New... trying to understand results.



## AndreaDD

So, I took everyone's advise and I had my thyroid checked. I have so many symptoms that match with thyroid issues. From what my Dr. says my numbers are great, but I would like to know what you guys think too.

My TSH = 1.370
Free T3 = 3.4
Free T4 = 1.42

What do you think??


----------



## webster2

AndreaDD said:


> So, I took everyone's advise and I had my thyroid checked. I have so many symptoms that match with thyroid issues. From what my Dr. says my numbers are great, but I would like to know what you guys think too.
> 
> My TSH = 1.370
> Free T3 = 3.4
> Free T4 = 1.42
> 
> What do you think??


Do you have the ranges? If so, would you mind adding them? That will help so much.


----------



## AndreaDD

Yes, I do have the ranges, and thank you for the reply.

They were:
TSH = 0.450-4.500
T3 = 2.0-4.4
T4 = 0.82-1.77

So, my numbers are all within the ranges. It just seems so hard to believe because I have so many symptoms. I am tired all the time, my cholesterol shot up over 240 in a few months, my BP is always low now (90/60 average) while just a year ago it was 130/90 average. My heart palpitates A LOT. Sometimes 100's of times a day. I have joint and muscle pain, but I don't have the pressure points that are signs of fibro ( I went to a neurologist and he says he thinks I don't have that) My hair is thinning, noticeably. It's so frustrating because my concentration is only a small percentage of what it once was and my memory is for crap.

I've made tons of changes in diet trying to remedy this. I gave up caffeine, aspartame, and I do not drink alcohol. I so smoke, and I know that needs to go soon. I'm just so frustrated trying to figure out what's wrong and my Dr.s just blame stress. I doubt that...


----------



## Koof

You will probably want to request thyroid antibody tests, TPO, TSI, TBII... Someone will be along in a bit to give more information, I am sure


----------



## northernlite

Andrea -

Those are good numbers, nothing stands out thyroid wise. TSH is in a good place and FT3 and FT4 are above the midpoint where a lot of people that are on medication try to get their numbers.

Although it wouldn't hurt to get the antibodies run to see if something has started in your thyroid, you probably have trouble finding someone to order those with your basic lab numbers so good.

I don't have any experience to tell you what other medical conditions could be causing your symptoms but maybe someone will read later and have some other ideas for you to check.


----------



## Andros

AndreaDD said:


> Yes, I do have the ranges, and thank you for the reply.
> 
> They were:
> TSH = 0.450-4.500
> T3 = 2.0-4.4
> T4 = 0.82-1.77
> 
> So, my numbers are all within the ranges. It just seems so hard to believe because I have so many symptoms. I am tired all the time, my cholesterol shot up over 240 in a few months, my BP is always low now (90/60 average) while just a year ago it was 130/90 average. My heart palpitates A LOT. Sometimes 100's of times a day. I have joint and muscle pain, but I don't have the pressure points that are signs of fibro ( I went to a neurologist and he says he thinks I don't have that) My hair is thinning, noticeably. It's so frustrating because my concentration is only a small percentage of what it once was and my memory is for crap.
> 
> I've made tons of changes in diet trying to remedy this. I gave up caffeine, aspartame, and I do not drink alcohol. I so smoke, and I know that needs to go soon. I'm just so frustrated trying to figure out what's wrong and my Dr.s just blame stress. I doubt that...


Your labs are in range but I am inclined to agree that you do have a thyroid problem.

So, do get these tests run as they will get to the bottom of it.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And consider low ferritin as well.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)


----------



## lainey

As Northernlite said, your thyroid numbers are actually very good and there is nothing suspicious in them.

You can ask for the antibodies tests, but don't be surprised if you doctor doesn't see the need. Keep in mind that even if you have thyroid antibodies, thyroid medication is not intended to treat them. Thyroid replacement medication is for low thyroid production, and that would be shown in standard thyroid tests.

Do you have a goiter? Have you had an ultrasound?

Low iron, low vitamin D and B and other hormonal imbalances can all cause symptoms that mimic thyroid disease. Have you had any of these checked?


----------

